# Glasrüstung: Fundorte....[Oblivion]



## NeBan (30. April 2006)

*Glasrüstung: Fundorte....[Oblivion]*

Hallo zusammen....
Ich baue mir im mom einen Charakter in Oblivion zusammen der möglichst ein Meuchelmörder und schleichender Killer/Dieb ist.....dementsprechend will ich nicht auf schwere Rüstung umsteigen, sondern suche gute Partz für leichte Rüstung.

Die hab ich in der Theorie auch schon gefunden....und zwar ne hübsche Glasrüstung mit der ich bei leichter Rüstung 50 Punkte bekomme....nur leider hab ich keinen Plan wo ich die folgenden Teile finde:

Schild:        Shield of Shattering :15
Brustharnisch: Crystalline Cuirass  :12.5 bzw: Annealed Cuirass
Beinschienen:  Crystal Greaves      :7.5
Handschuhe:    Beveled Gauntlets    :5    bzw: Clear Sight Gauntlets 
Stiefel:       Boots of Soft Walking:5 
Helm:          Helmet of Exposition :5

Ges.:50 (mit Schild) 35 (ohne schild)

annealed  : ausgeglüht
shatter   : zerschmettern,splittern
beveled   : angeschrägt, facettiert
Exposition: Ausstellung, Exposition

Zubehör:
Grand Ring of Shadows: 30 Chamäleon
Ring of Thieves      : Entdeckt Leben: 25 Schleichen 15 Sicherheit 10
Acrobat's Amulet     : Schnelligkeit 20 Athletik 20 Acrobatik 20

Wenn mir jemand auch nur zu einem der Partz den Fundort nennen kann wär ich euch echt dankbar!!!

THX!!


----------



## Niemand3214 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Glasrüstung: Fundorte....[Oblivion]*

das hängt ja vom lvl ab, bin jetzt ca 25 und finde bei menschlichen gegner  fast nur noch gals oder ebenholz, oder schwere deadra  

hab alles aus glas bis auf den helm  was aber auch nicht so schlimm is weil ich "schon" die 



Spoiler



graufuchsmütze


 hab


----------



## Gajeza (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Glasrüstung: Fundorte....[Oblivion]*

Ja, ich spiel auch einen Morchelmörder. Hab aber bis jetzt noch keine gescheite Rüstung, ausser das leichte Arenagewand, also das Meistergewand, und die Rüstung der dunklen Bruderschaft! Liegt aber bei mir natülich am Level(8 glaube ich)! Ab wann bekommt man denn mal ein paar Schmuckstücke? Bei Oblivion ist mir bis jetzt auch negativ aufgefallen, dass man nicht besonders viel gute Ausrüstung findet! Ändert sich das mit höherem Level?(hab bis jetzt nur einmal Zwergenbeinschienen gefunden)


----------



## Dumbi (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Glasrüstung: Fundorte....[Oblivion]*



			
				Gajeza am 01.05.2006 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich spiel auch einen Morchelmörder.


Einen  Morchel- Mörder?    :-o


----------



## SARR (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Glasrüstung: Fundorte....[Oblivion]*



			
				Dumbi am 01.05.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 01.05.2006 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das feuchte wetter der letzten tage begünstig pilze ungemein


----------



## Yavon (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Glasrüstung: Fundorte....[Oblivion]*

Es kommt auf jeden Fall drauf an,welche level du hast... :-o 

Meines Wissens nach kann man erst ab cirka level 20 Glasrüstungen finden....


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Glasrüstung: Fundorte....[Oblivion]*



			
				Yavon am 01.05.2006 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt auf jeden Fall drauf an,welche level du hast... :-o
> 
> Meines Wissens nach kann man erst ab cirka level 20 Glasrüstungen finden....



Jop. Bin jetzt 25er und habe fast nur noch Glas/Ebenholz/Daedra Gegner. 
Mein Job ist zwar auch Assassine, aber ich habe festgestellt das sich die Magierquest sehr lohnt. 
Als Belohnung bekommt man zum Schluss die Möglichkeit beliebig viele Gegenstände zu verzaubern.
Damit hab ich mir meine Elfenrüstung Maßgeschneidert.


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Glasrüstung: Fundorte....[Oblivion]*



			
				Dumbi am 01.05.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 01.05.2006 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOL! ich schmeiß mich weg


----------

